# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  flafi ili luci zaštitne ?

## natreen

Moja cura treba veći broj zaštitnih pa me zanima može li mi tko iz prve ruke reči kakve su luci i flafi zaštitne gačice.
Dali su jednako mekane kao i Smib-ove?
Vidjela sam jedna zaštitne i ne mogu se sjetiti koja marka koje su bile tako krute, kao tenda, pa ne bih htjela kupiti nešto takvo.

----------


## Matilda

Imamo Luci zaštitne i nisu krute. I dobro drže.

----------


## puntica

I mi imamo Luci, mekane su i NIKAD nisu promocile (koristimo ih svaku noc). 
stvarno smo zadovoljne

----------


## nerina

Meni su Flafi super, mekane su i ne propuštaju.

----------


## Tilja

Mi imamo jedne Flafi - kroj je super ali malo su mi predebele, Smibove su mi bile draže

----------

